# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Потеря некоторых данных после обновления 77 УСН Про

## gyugo

После обновления 1С 7.7 релиз 220 на 235 в процессе обновления выскакивают ошибки:

Частичная потеря информации при преобразовании значений. Всего/Всего
Частичная потеря информации при преобразовании значений. Цена/Цена

теряются данные в журнал-поступление сумма (пусто).
До этого там были суммы возвратов товара с минусом.

Что делаю не так?
Предыдущие обновления проходили без проблем. Может бухгалтера чего накосячили?

----------


## avm3110

> теряются данные в журнал-поступление сумма (пусто).
> До этого там были суммы возвратов товара с минусом.


Видно в этих полях ("Всего" и "Цена") в новом обновлении установлен признак "не отрицательно".
Если это для вас не нужно - снимите в конфигураторе этот признак




> Может бухгалтера чего накосячили?


Вообще-то любая торговля "отрицательными числами" явно косяк - противоречит здравому смыслу.
Есть либо "реализация"/"поступление", либо "возврат" - в любом случае это должно быть положительные цифры (либо "красное сторно", но это уже иная операция)

----------

gyugo (26.10.2014)

----------


## gyugo

А где именно он снимается?
при обновлении можно просто снять галочки в Документы-поступление МПЗ - Цена и Всего?

2014-10-20 11_20_20-Различие между _ Документ.ПоступлениеМПЗ..jpg

----------


## avm3110

> при обновлении можно просто снять галочки в Документы-поступление МПЗ - Цена и Всего?


Да.
Но по-хорошему разобраться с этим косяком с бухами и сделать все по-человечески :blush:

----------


## gyugo

Большое спасибо за советы! Оказалось что конфигурация измененная - вышел на связь программист который её обслуживал. Он месяц назад сделал изменения и никому об этом не сказал... Ещё раз спасибо! Прошу прощения что побеспокоил!

----------


## Kavomatovlpilm

После обновления на 26 релиз выдает такую же ошибку, только теперь пишет, что версия 4.0.25
В чем дело? может обновление проведено не так как нужно?

----------

